# BAYTRIL - and other enrofloxin



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I was talking to a poultry doctor and he mentioned that we should not give baytril often in the sense that the disease or germ causing it gets immuned to it after the first the treatment and that we should alternate between brands. 

Baytril should not be given to healthy birds because the germ gets immuned to it and when you actually need it, it would be use less.

I use 3 types of meds - baytril, enrofloxin and avifloxin on alternate out breaks.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> I was talking to a poultry doctor and he mentioned that we should not give baytril often in the sense that the disease or germ causing it gets immuned to it after the first the treatment and that we should alternate between brands.
> 
> Baytril should not be given to healthy birds because the germ gets immuned to it and when you actually need it, it would be use less.
> 
> I use 3 types of meds - baytril, enrofloxin and avifloxin on alternate out breaks.



Warriec, can you provide a link for Avifloxin?

The first two medications you are listing are one in the same. Enrofloxin
is the generic form of Baytril which was reverse engineered, a process that
is legal under International Law regulating patented meds.

Baytril will work a second, third, etc. time....but why bring out the big gun
for issues that don't require it? Also, why rely on meds when good diet and hygiene
can conquer a 'world of woes'? All meds, including wormers should be rotated
to avoid drug resistancy in the organisms being treated for.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Warriec

Usually, we start out with a milder antibiotic called Bactrim and if that doesn't do the job we switch to Baytril. Our vet has told us though that for a open wound to use Baytril. Usually, for most of our birds, Baytril is seldom used.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

In Sri Lanka, Baytril is widely used for the smallest thing. Most of the fanciers dont take there birds to the vets because they try there home made medicines. I think I am the only guy who does take his birds to the vet and who actually vaccine them and do the whole works.

Maybe the advice the doctor gave me was meant for Sri Lanka.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warriec, I think he's correct that Baytril (Enrofloxin) shouldn't be used/overused
or relied on in cases where other medications can be used as effectively. He
is also correct that meds should be rotated. Baytril and Enrofloxin wouldn't
be a rotational option, though, as they are one in the same medication and I couldn't find a link to avifloxin and was concerned that it may be yet another name for the same medication.

Maggie's suggestion of Bactrim or Trimethoprim/Sulpha is a good one in that it
is effective for anaerobic bacteria as well as in the treatment of coccidiosis
and thereby taking care of two debilitating conditions at once.

fp


----------

